
Ask HN: doesn't the iPhone already have bokeh? - gnicholas
I&#x27;ve seen Apple&#x27;s sample images of the iPhone 7 Plus, taken with the (as yet unreleased) Portrait mode. The shots look great, to be sure. But they haven&#x27;t shown any side-by-side shots to demonstrate how this setup differs from a photo taken on an iPhone 7 (not Plus).<p>Seeing as how current iPhones already have some measure of background blur, how are customers supposed to make an informed decision about how great the Plus&#x27;s new cameras are? I&#x27;m sure it&#x27;ll be better, but I imagine I&#x27;m not the only person wondering if it&#x27;s worth $100+ and a huge pocket bulge to go for the bigger phone.
======
gnicholas
Techcrunch to the rescue: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/21/hands-on-with-
the-iphone-7...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/21/hands-on-with-the-
iphone-7-plus-crazy-new-portrait-mode/)

Looks like a big diff between regular and portrait mode. Interesting to see
all the details about when it will work and when it won't.

------
icki
FYI, you don't need another device to do the comparison.

The Portrait Mode effect is a non-desctructive edit on an original RAW/JPG
image, from my understanding.

~~~
gnicholas
Good point about the RAW. But I thought this was enabled in software via iOS
10, and was available on many other devices as well [1].

How does the RAW part factor in, especially if Apple is selling the feature
based on "unretouched" photos like the ones from they keynote? I thought the
point of RAW was that it would make for better post-processing.

1: [http://www.imore.com/how-shoot-raw-photos-your-iphone-or-
ipa...](http://www.imore.com/how-shoot-raw-photos-your-iphone-or-ipad)

